# Fangs for tea



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

More pics taken today.
A Trimesaurus gets its fangs out


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pics :2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Great shots of a stunning snake  

Is it your own ?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice camera work:2thumb: Great pics


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stunning snakes, and great pic

on a seperate note, angi you have a pm ^^


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

KJ Exotics said:


> Great shots of a stunning snake
> 
> Is it your own ?


 It belongs to my partner.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Why do i want to poke the pink bits when i know it would kill me. :lol2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

you can poke them - just dont the pointy protrusions. actually - to be on the safe side dont go anywhere near the business end!!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't mean to be nitpicky, but I will anyway. It's actually _Trimeresurus,_ not "saurus" and that looks very much like an _albolabris_, which is now classified as _Cryptelytrops_


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, you are right Stuart.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

no matter wot its called its stunning !!!!!


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

coooool!


----------

